# Switzerland: Vaud, Geneva to Lausanne



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

Salut

Is there anyone in this area or visiting, I am looking for like-minded bike mad Cannondale owners, MTB or Road bike. 

Drop me a line  

I have 5 bikes & one Tandem!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Bonjour,

I am on the other end of the lake and I don't own a Cannondale ;-)

There is plenty of riding though between Lausanne and Genève. Check with the local bike shops as there are enough internationals around that ride. Oh and on a road bike the tour around the lake is a must have done... 

à bientôt,


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

Salut Uzzi

That's great  I found my local area has a bike club so I hope to join & link with like-minded people to increase both fitness & push harder...

What are you riding? I have two road cycles, two Lefty's & a tandem race too  addictive but no plans to upgrade or change as each are perfect.. I have never ridden the full sus so curious why. ..

I live above Begnins so not far away from you? I rode downhill today to Gland, such a beautiful day and even through Geneva to pick up my car after servicing.

Stay in touch. Where do you ride? (don't give you exact details publicly but generally I ask)  

Take care 

Abientot!


----------

